# Chromium, Digikam, Thunderbird, VSCode no longer has packages



## tOsYZYny (Oct 30, 2020)

I am no longer able to see packages for these applications:


Chromium, Digikam, Thunderbird, VSCode

I thought these were EOLed for the end of 2020 due to a python dependency, or is there something else going on?


----------



## T-Daemon (Oct 30, 2020)

- Quarterly www/chromium didn't build because of a clang-bug.
- Quarterly and latest graphics/digikam was skipped from build because dependency www/qt5-webengine didn't build for unknown reasons.
- Quarterly mail/thunderbird didn't build for unknown reasons.
- Quarterly and latest editors/vscode was skipped from build because dependency devel/electron7 didn't build for unknown reasons.


----------



## np1 (Oct 30, 2020)

When Chromium build will be retried?
Is it possible to install the previous valid build?


----------



## drhowarddrfine (Oct 30, 2020)

I upgraded Chromium from packages last night but I'm on "latest" and not "quarterly".


----------



## T-Daemon (Oct 30, 2020)

np1 said:


> When Chromium build will be retried?


The port is due to expire on 2020-12-31. If lang/python27 isn't replaced by lang/python37, on which it depends to build, that port will be deleted, it would mean no packages.



np1 said:


> Is it possible to install the previous valid build?



You could try, but it can have issues with libraries depending on.

Or you can try the package from latest repository, if upgrading all packages to latest is not an option (use pkg-add(8) to install):



			http://pkg.freebsd.org/FreeBSD:12:amd64/latest/All/chromium-85.0.4183.121_1.txz


----------



## tOsYZYny (Oct 30, 2020)

I learned something new, I overlooked that table in the past.

How do you know it was a clang bug, I don't see any details about that on the page there?
If the packages failed to build, does that mean the next possible build will be the next quarter or would they perhaps be fixed before then?


----------



## T-Daemon (Oct 30, 2020)

tOsYZYny said:


> How do you know it was a clang bug, I don't see any details about that on the page there?


I've looked it up on the build server. There is a website where you can query failed port builds:





__





						Fallout list - FreeBSD pkg-fallout
					






					portsfallout.com
				




In the opening page enter the ports name, in the following page with the search results choose the build environment and date, click in the same row on the ports link, in the following "Fallout detail" page follow the "Build URL" link, that will direct to the build server's web page. Search for the port under "Failed ports", at the log column is a note of the cause.

Be advised NOT to open every "Log URL" from the "Fallout detail"'s page or the build servers page. Some ports have huge log files. The log for chromium 121amd64-quarterly 2020-10-29 07:07 has a size of ~20MB, but a log for a 114i386-default from 2020-10-30 04:37 has ~380MB. The size of the log can be seen, opening the log directory for all logs, e.g.:





__





						Index of /data/114i386-default/553574/logs/
					





					beefy10.nyi.freebsd.org
				






tOsYZYny said:


> If the packages failed to build, does that mean the next possible build will be the next quarter or would they perhaps be fixed before then?


Failed ports are build in permanent, but if they are not fixed they will fail to build again.


----------



## a6h (Oct 30, 2020)

T-Daemon said:


> I've looked it up on the build server. There is a website where you can query failed port builds:


Thanks for mentioning portsfallout.com. I think it should be a sticky post.
There's also a mailing list: freebsd-pkg-fallout aka freebsd-pkg-fallout@freebsd.org. I'm prefer the email method. Before subscribing to the mailing list it's better to prepare your MUA to filter received emails from the freebsd-pkg-fallout to a custom folder. Because you may receive hundreds of emails per day. I think most of the MUAs including thunderbird have Filtering capability.


----------

